# Gerneral Question



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

So 2. Try after this Formscript buged and my hole text was away :-(

At first i hope you will understand everything because i´am from Germany so my English is not that best.

I have some Gerneral Questions to Motor´s 

I have a elektrik Car buyed from a China Company it´s an UTV so no Street licens or somthing.

But this Controller is smoked off so iám looking for some new one.

This Motor is an 20KW PMSM Motor 
it has 3 Phase (UVW) an Resolver Sensor mounted on the backend with 5 Wires.

At first how could i know if it´s a AC Motor because on the Manuel it talked about AC motor but if i look in the Internet there are some Controllers that tell me this Motor should be an DC ?

The 2. Question is.
I have a Kellycontrollers KHB12601 Controller because i thought this would fit to this Motor but it neads a Hall sensor (I know the Sensor typ how is build into the Motor since 1h before i thought it has to be a Hall sensor)

Is is possible to fit this Controller to this Motor with a Trick or something ?

I hope you guys could help me to get my Car driving :-D

Thanks to all


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

amdnox said:


> This Motor is an 20KW PMSM Motor
> it has 3 Phase (UVW) an Resolver Sensor mounted on the backend with 5 Wires.


PMSM = Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor 

This is a type of AC motor, but is commonly referred to (unfortunately) as a "BLDC" or BrushLess DC motor.



amdnox said:


> The 2. Question is.
> I have a Kellycontrollers KHB12601 Controller because i thought this would fit to this Motor but it neads a Hall sensor (I know the Sensor typ how is build into the Motor since 1h before i thought it has to be a Hall sensor)


This appears to be the correct controller for your type of motor and it does have three Hall effect sensor inputs on connector J2. See p15 of the manual.

Good luck!


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you for your fast awnser.

But the 2. think is the Motor fit´s to the controller but now i need a hall sensor for this motor is is possible to build them now in ? or on this motor ?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry - that's all I know about the controller and, of course, I know nothing about your motor since you didn't even tell us what kind of car this is. If you are saying that your motor does not have the Hall effect rotor position sensors built into it then my guess is that you WON'T be able to use that particular Kelly controller.


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

the motor is an GLMP15LO

*Parameter*​*Unit*​*Value*​*Parameter*​*Unit*​*Value*​Rated power 
_kW_​20​Peak torque
_N.m_​150​Battery voltage
_V_​144​Sizes 
_mm_​Ф238×245​Nominal speed 
_rpm_​2500​Speed range
_rpm_​0－6000​Efficiency
%​95​Winding connection
​Y-type ​Insulation 
​class F ​Protection 
​IP54​Cooling
​coolant ​Weight 
_kg_​46​

The Sensor is an resolver sensor i could attache some foto´s if this would help but that all information i have about the Motor the Car was build from a company how only has China webside so everything is in this funny symbols :-D not realy helpfull ^^


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

amdnox said:


> The Sensor is an resolver sensor


Ah, then you do have the wrong Kelly controller, both because it doesn't have resolver inputs and it is rated for 120V but your battery pack is 144V.

The resolver is a different type of position sensor than either encoders or Hall effect sensors, by the way, and it is not used as often as the other two. Baldor variable frequency drives have it as an input option, I believe, but these are industrial devices meant to run on 3ph. AC power, not from a battery pack in a vehicle. I'm sure there are other drives (inverters) that can be used here but I can't think of any right now.

Here's a page that explains the difference between encoders and resolvers in more detail: http://www.avtronencoders.com/encoder_vs_resolvers.htm


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> The resolver is a different type of position sensor than either encoders or Hall effect sensors.....


Hi Tess and amd,

There are devices out there which will convert resolver output to encoder type signals for use drives needing encoders. I'm not sure how that would do with a drive looking for Hall sensors.

In short, I think the task of getting a Kelly to work with this PMSM is daunting. Probably the only chance would be to send both the motor and Kelly drive to Kelly and have them tune it. 

I don't know what the vehicle is worth, or how badly amdnox wants to get it repaired, but best option may be to replace both the motor and controller. If amdnox can play with it a while, he might try to install Hall sensors in the motor. They are not too expensive. It would be a tricky install and then he would have to tune the drive after that.

Regards,

major


----------



## amdnox (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok thank you so i will look for a Converter.

One last question or maybe 2 :-D

Is this a Good Motor 80Nm from 20KW ?

How much Power should a Car with the Waight of 1t (1000kg with Batterie´s and Driver) have ?
This is a UTV so it sould Climbe over some hill´s and stones.

I ask this because if i have to buy a new Motor i wan´t to know if this Motor has to be stronger than this one ?


----------



## gsmith191145 (May 1, 2011)

amdnox said:


> So 2. Try after this Formscript buged and my hole text was away :-(
> 
> At first i hope you will understand everything because i´am from Germany so my English is not that best.
> 
> ...


den Gleichstrom-Motor haben Bürsten und einen Kommutator

Der Controller kann funktionieren, wenn der Motor ist ein Gleichstrommotor

guten Tag


----------

